# Miss Hong Kong 2006



## hkdigit (Apr 11, 2007)

From Left:
Janet Chow Ka-wai  - Miss Hong Kong 2006 1st runner up
Aimee Chan Yan-mei - Miss Hong Kong 2006
Koni Lui Wai-yee  - Miss Hong 2006 2nd runner up





More phtos here:
http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2007/04/miss-hong-kong-2006.html


----------

